# antired use, magnesium, killing cyano questions



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

have had a lil red velvet slowly smothering a few corals and have been taking some suggestions as to how ta go about killin it off. NONE of which has done very much to it as far as i could tell. left the lights off for 4 days and all that did was upset a few of my corals terribly, think i almost lost my pulsing xenias but they coming back nicely now. was wondering if anyone has used ANTIRED to kill cyano, or if anyone has added magnesium to combat it. guy at one of our lfs here n mississippi was tellin me if i up the mag level n the tank it will keep it from coming back, anyone got a clue? i got a great deal on some fish rock and sand from an elderly lady who was tearing down her tank. i got...for the huge sum of 75 bucks, a tube anem, a blue damsel, a diamond gobi, a yellow clown i dont know the name of, several snails n crabs, about 25 or 30 pounds of live rock,and 2.5 galons of sand. the poor anem is covered in cyano from his base n the sand all the way to his top :-( he loves his new surroundings though i think because he/she has released eggs or spores or something into the tank right after i fed him some brine shrimp with the lil pipette. will post a few pics now so ya can see. as always thanks for any opinions and help!
Beaux




























thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

No idea about AntiRed, but the center of that tube anemone is stunningly pretty. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If it is cyano bacteria, cut back on nutrient, a bit more water change. Make sure you get good flow in you tank. I found that good flow will keep the cyano in check in my tanks.


----------

